# PC shuts down for now reason Kernel-power 41



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

*BSOD: PC shuts down for now reason Kernel-power 41*

Hi recently my pc shuts down for no reason... and it doesn't go to Blue screen and it doesnt leave minidump files.. .it just turns off  any ideas or help please ?

· OS - Windows 7 
· x64
· fully actualized
· 2 months max
· CPU -	DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 3100 MHz (15.5 x 200) 6000+· 
· MoBo - Asus M2R32-MVP (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
· Video Card- ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (512 MB)
· Power Supply - SEASONIC EnergyKnight SS-650HT, 650W with akt PFC +SATA +PCIe



```
- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 
   [ Guid]  {------------some nubmers were here:D -----} 
 
   EventID 41 
 
   Version 2 
 
   Level 1 
 
   Task 63 
 
   Opcode 0 
 
   Keywords 0x8000000000000002 
 
  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2010-03-14T12:25:30.253213500Z 
 
   EventRecordID 43234 
 
   Correlation 
 
  - Execution 

   [ ProcessID]  4 
   [ ThreadID]  8 
 
   Channel System 
 
   Computer Alexius-PC 
 
  - Security 

   [ UserID]  S-1-5-18 
 

- EventData 

  BugcheckCode 0 
  BugcheckParameter1 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter2 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter4 0x0 
  SleepInProgress false 
  PowerButtonTimestamp 0
```

there is another error from two days ago but that one had something actually written in it..


```
- EventData 

  BugcheckCode 278 
  BugcheckParameter1 0xfffffa8004478010 
  BugcheckParameter2 0xfffff88003bc6024 
  BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter4 0x2 
  SleepInProgress true 
  PowerButtonTimestamp 0
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The uploaded memory dump is a STOP 0x116. 

First, please remove or update these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. 
Please use the following instructions to locate the most currently available drivers to replace the one's that you uninstall *OR* remove:


> *How To Find Drivers:*
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> - visit the web site of the manufacturer of the hardware/program to get the latest drivers (*DON'T* use Windows Update or the Update driver function of Device Manager).
> - if there are difficulties in locating them, post back with questions and someone will try and help you locate the appropriate program.


- - The most common drivers are listed on this page: http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html
- - Driver manufacturer links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.html

Here's the older drivers. Please pay particular attention to any dated *2007* or earlier:

```
adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 - Adobe File System Filter driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#adfs.SYS
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 - a [B][U]known BSOD [/U][/B]cause, the Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#ASACPI.sys
```
Then, try further troubleshooting by using the suggestions here: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...op-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html

Summary of the BSOD:

```
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Mar 11 11:08:48.728 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:16:03.507
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8004478010, fffff88003bc6024, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6024 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
```


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

Which drivers exactly should i remove ? reinstall.... ?


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

First, have you run a 'Full Scan' with a good anti-virus product, like Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)? You can download and install MSE for free, and in my experience (I am an OEM of custom-built computer systems), it works very well.

Second, your problem might be, that you are using an ATI Graphics card.

There have been widespread reports of ATI 4xxx and 5xxx Graphics card driver problems:



> There are 3 big categories of problems:
> 
> #1 is people experiencing 2d crashes: to these people, a good fix that seems to be working very well for most is to set your idle clocks higher (most suggest 400MHz for core and 900MHz for memory, but any value between that and 725/1000 should, in theory, be fine.
> 
> ...


Full Article:
Radeon 5xxx Owners Report Grey Screens/Hangs



> A significant amount of ATI users have taken to the AMD user to user forums to complain about grey screens, crashes and colored-striped hangups.
> 
> (There's actually countless forums out there with threads like this – including at least 4 threads in our own forums. I'm concentrating on the AMD forums because these guys, between them, have collected nearly 40 pages of possible causes involving everything from Windows, to mobos, to RAM.)
> 
> So far it's unclear as to what is causing the problem. Users report that grey, brown or colored stripes/screen appear while playing games, watching movies and in some cases, while idle. The problems seems to be confined to the HD 5xxx series, although there are a couple of mentions of 4xxx cards.


One thing's for sure, there's a serious problem with the lineup; and so far ATI/AMD haven't stepped up to the plate to take care of it.

[The above was copied from a user's Post at PlanetAMD64, where I am a member.]

I think that this 'ATI Driver bug', is worth looking into.

*[UPDATE]* So after huge amounts of forum trawling, we're seeing the following model numbers crop up again and again: 4770, 4850, 4870, 5770, 5850 and 5870. The cards seem to be coming from all different companies; the following are the ones we've seen crop up more than a few times from different users: XFX, Sapphire, Diamond, ASUS and HIS.

Third, something that I always try first, [almost] regardless of the actual computer's failure symptoms, is a known-good power supply.

A power supply that is putting out incorrect voltages, or that has a lot of AC noise on the DC outputs, can appear as almost any problem under the sun. Even a brand-new power supply, from a reputable manufacturer, can be bad.

Power supplies today are so inexpensive, that I always have a selection of various sizes on-hand at all times (it helps that I am an OEM of custom-built computers).

Something else, that often fixes 'unstable' machines, is to [when the power is off and the computer's case is open] basically un-plug (disconnect) and re-plug (connect) all connectors, RAM (DIMM) modules, the CPU chip, etc. You should be sure to do this (un-plug and re-plug) on *every connector* that you can see, inside your computer.

It is surprising, how many 'weird' problems can be traced to a simple 'the connector was not fully plugged in' type of problem.

I hope this helps,
Art


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

ok, so basically the advice is to buy nVidia card ?  if i got it right... anyway i will try MSE for sure  

thanks

*UPDATE*: ok so i installed MSE, made full check and it found nothing... i think i have good AV+FW (Eset Smart Security) 

one more thing that is rly cool tittle u have there ! xD 
"There are very few problems in life that can't be fixed by the proper application of high explosives"


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The signature quote is from the movie named "Uncommon Valor" with Gene Hackman
I was a demolitions guy in the US Army for many years (usasma - United States Army Sergeants Major Academy).

If you've updated your drivers and checked for cooling issues on the video card - then maybe a new video card is called for.

First - replace these drivers:

adfs.SYS Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 - Adobe File System Filter driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#adfs.SYS

ASACPI.sys Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 - *a known BSOD cause*, the Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#ASACPI.sys

Next, download the latest display drivers for your video card from http://www.ati.com
*DO NOT* download the Catalyst Control Center - download the display drivers that are listed below the Catalyst Control Center (people have had problems with the Catalyst Control Center).

Once they're downloaded - go to Control Panel...Programs...Uninstall a program and uninstall all ATI stuff there.

Then install the display drivers that you downloaded.

Finally, check inside the case (unplug it first!) to ensure that there's power to your video card (some have additional power plugs built into the cards) - check to ensure that air is able to get to the video card cooler - and that the fans are all working (when you plug it back in - no hands inside the case!!!).

If all of that is done, Try this free video stress test: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/


> *FurMark Setup:*
> - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> Click "Go" to start the test
> ...


If that indicates that there is a problem, then a new video card is probably called for.


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

last question.. how do i uninstall specific drivers like u told me ? e.g. ASACPI.sys... ? and how do i install em again ? 

UPDATE: one more thing.. i have used the carrena site for reference where i can find those drivers.. but there i link jsut to asus support site.. and when i insert "ASACPI.sys" there it say no results and on adobe it is nearly the same.. so basically where do i find these drivers exactly ? )

UPDATE2: I was jus thinking about it.. by using ATI CCC i can OC my card (ATI overdrive) but if i uninstall it how can i OC my card after ?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

asacpi.sys = Asus AI Suite

Asus driver updates --> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> asacpi.sys = Asus AI Suite
> 
> Asus driver updates --> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks b u know i am rly not good at finding things  so please can u tell me how to find it exactly ? because that page requires me to input my HW so i tried VGA and it found just display driver not "Asus AI Suite" so what should i put in ?


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

ok so i've downloaded driver sweeper... nonow w the only thing i need to know is where/how exactly can i find those drivers because when i insert driver name on asus/adobe sites to search it won't find a thing...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Go to the Asus support site
Enter the information for your motherboard and OS
Click on the Utility category for the downloads
Download the ATK0110 ACPI Utility.

If you cannot find the ATK0110 ACPI Utility - you can also download and install either the Asus PCProbe utility or the Asus AISuite utility (which contain the ASACPI.sys driver).

Go to this page: http://support.asus.com/download/do...oduct=1&model=M2R32-MVP&SLanguage=en-us&os=25
Click on Utilities
The first entry will be the ATK0110 ACPI Utility - download it
Then, double click on the AsAcpiIns.exe file in the 64 folder to install it.


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea thanks  i managed to do this yesterday just by randomly looking around utilities for my mobo... anyway now when i have newest version of this... only the adobe driver is not reinstalled yet.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Have the BSODs and shutdowns stopped?


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

well see today, it usually shuts down when i run game and i'll be playing in the afternooon... so then ill report it if helped


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

OK so it died again today  no minidump no nothing only black screen with PC running i am startink to think that it is caused by Graphics


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

Alexius321 said:


> OK so it died again today  no minidump no nothing only black screen with PC running i am startink to think that it is caused by Graphics


---------------------------------------

Can you possibly 'beg, borrow, or steal' (just temporarily!) a known-good nVidia graphics card? This should eliminate the 'graphics card driver' issue. Just let Windows find the 'new' hardware when it boots up; Windows should automatically find and install the 'best' possible graphics card driver.

Other possible problem areas include the following:

Make sure that your RAM size/configuration/part number, is supported by your Motherboard's 'Qualified Vendors List', or 'QVL' for short.

In ASUS Motherboard manuals, the QVL will be in the section describing how to install the RAM (DIMM) modules into the Motherboard.

For example, in the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe manual (I have 2 of these Motherboards), the QVL is in Section 2.4.2 'Memory configurations', starting on Page 2-12.

Also, if you have multiple RAM sticks (DIMMs), try installing just one at a time, in your Motherboard, to see if you have a bad one. Look in your Motherboard's manual, to see which socket (nearest or farthest from the CPU) is recommended when only one DIMM is installed.

I hope this helps,
Art


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

For that ram problems i have already experienced with my old rams... i jsut used program called "memtest" and it was pretty good it check whole ram for errors...

and installation of ram can't be the problem  i do it really often (I am building PCs as a job...  although when it comes to sw fails i am lost  )


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

Alexius321 said:


> For that ram problems i have already experienced with my old rams... i jsut used program called "memtest" and it was pretty good it check whole ram for errors...
> 
> and installation of ram can't be the problem  i do it really often (I am building PCs as a job...  although when it comes to sw fails i am lost  )


-------------------------------

With respect, and *not trying to 'insult' you or your abilities and experience in any way,* you cannot be sure about the RAM thing, unless *you have found your specific RAM's part number(s) in the QVL for your Motherboard.*

Running 'memtest-style' programs is a *complete and utterly total waste of time,* if 'unqualified' RAM sticks are installed in your Motherboard.

So again, *with respect,* please make sure that your specific DIMM module's part number(s), *and their configuration,* are supported in the QVL for your Motherboard.

We are (if there is 'non-QVL' RAM in your Motherboard) just wasting our (and your) time.

Respectfully,
Art


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

wow... that was harsh  but i don't mind u r the wise guy here  soo ok  i'll go check that stuff roght now


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

Alexius321 said:


> wow... that was harsh  but i don't mind u r the wise guy here  soo ok  i'll go check that stuff roght now


---------------------------

OK, thanks, and please let us know what you find. ;-)

Art


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

OK so i've checked the rams... i have two pairs of them (2x dual cahnnel) Kingston and Corsair... and both manufacturers are in QVL, but only the exact Corsairs number is in it... the strange thing is that pair of Kingstons have totally different type of number.. not even similar to the one in QVL... anyway shouldn't kingston work jsut fine ?


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

Alexius321 said:


> OK so i've checked the rams... i have two pairs of them (2x dual cahnnel) Kingston and Corsair... and both manufacturers are in QVL, but only the exact Corsairs number is in it... the strange thing is that pair of Kingstons have totally different type of number.. not even similar to the one in QVL... anyway shouldn't kingston work jsut fine ?


---------------------------------------

*NO,* the 'unqualified' Kingston RAM sticks *will not 'work just fine'!*

So, we have now *positively identified* one problem with your computer system! ;-)

Now, you should also do the following:

Try removing one of the two Corsair DIMMs (memory modules) from the Motherboard, to see if there is a bad one. Look in your Motherboard's manual, to see which socket (nearest or farthest from the CPU) is recommended when only one DIMM is installed.

I hope this helps, please let us know what you find. Thanks!

Best regards,
Art


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

I've checked the QVL little bit more thoroughly and found out interesting stuff... like my mobo have 4 slots for rams and they r supposed to work like 2x2 dual channels but in QVL there is not EVEN ONE 1GB memory listed which can be used as 2x2... i mean... how the hell am I supposed to run 4 GB ram when no 1GB pairs of ram in 2x2 dual channel r supported ? ((


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

Alexius321 said:


> I've checked the QVL little bit more thoroughly and found out interesting stuff... like my mobo have 4 slots for rams and they r supposed to work like 2x2 dual channels but in QVL there is not EVEN ONE 1GB memory listed which can be used as 2x2... i mean... how the hell am I supposed to run 4 GB ram when no 1GB pairs of ram in 2x2 dual channel r supported ? ((


---------------------------

I guess, that they expect that you will run 2 x 2GB, which is (of course) not the '2x2' configuration that you want...

I haven't looked, but can you run a '2x2' setup using 2GB RAM sticks (this would give you 8GB, total)?

It might be, that the MB manufacturer thinks that 1GB RAMs are likely to be 'too small' in the future, so they do not support the '2x2x1GB' configuration. :-(

Art


----------



## Alexius321 (Mar 13, 2010)

man...imo they ddn't even imagined something like 8GB of ram look at that file max amount of ram mentioned in there is 1GB and i bet u can make 8GB in 4slots out of 1GB pieces of ram


----------

